# Batman vs Superman trailer



## Brian G Turner (Apr 19, 2015)

The first teaser trailer is released:





Looks like the film is coming out in 2016, rather than 2015 as I originally imagined - perhaps not such a rush job after all.

Oh - and also note the Frank Miller _Dark Knight Returns_ influences in the visuals?


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 19, 2015)

It just didn't impress me at all.


----------



## clovis-man (Apr 24, 2015)

From last nights edition of *The Daily Show*: Jon Stewart makes the point that Superman would kick Batman's butt easily. And Neil Degrasse Tyson marks the difference between them as 1) Batman is answerable to the leaders of Gotham City and 2) Superman is answerable to nobody. Therefore, a potential conflict exists. From my perspective: Who cares?


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 24, 2015)

Then theres the movie short Batman vs Darth Vader.


----------



## alchemist (Apr 24, 2015)

I didn't know how the concept could work (and still don't) but I liked that a lot.


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 25, 2015)

it will be interesting to see what l box office tally will be on this film.


----------



## Culhwch (Apr 26, 2015)

I think this looks quite good, but then I seem to be in the minority of folks who really liked _Man of Steel_. I hate how every superhero movie now trends to be measured against _The Avengers_, which I actually didn't particularly like. I'm excited to see how this one comes out.


----------



## dask (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm looking forward to it. Don't go to a lot of movies and have only seen a small percentage of the recent superhero films. (Never quite understood why they needed to redo Spider-Man so soon.) Superman and Batman have fought several times in the comics as I recall always to good effect. Don't know who wrote the screenplay to this one but your true comic writer is amongst the most imaginative around. Stay true to the form and feel of comics and this movie could be really good.


----------



## Cat's Cradle (Apr 26, 2015)

This is totally personal bias, but I'm worried about this in large part because I really-really dislike Affleck. To me he is one of the least inspiring, and interesting, major superstar-type actors ever...*blah*.  But again, bias...I know a lot of people like him, so as to how it's possible that there might be a legitimate way for Batman to contest against Superman, here is the Wikipedia link to the work of Frank Miller that Brian referenced above:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Dark_Knight_Returns

It really is a fascinating graphic novel...though as I understand things, hasn't Zack Snyder proclaimed publicly that his film has nothing to do with Miller's work? If so, the film will have come up with some believable, and fresh take on how B could fight S without being destroyed by S's first punch. As always, of course I will go see this.


----------



## Riselka (May 11, 2015)

Culhwch said:


> I think this looks quite good, but then I seem to be in the minority of folks who really liked _Man of Steel_. I hate how every superhero movie now trends to be measured against _The Avengers_, which I actually didn't particularly like. I'm excited to see how this one comes out.



I really liked Man Of Steel too.  Only just saw it for the first time a couple of weeks ago.  I really don't get the hate for it.  The story was good, and it had at least one layer of subtext to it, which made it interesting and had me thinking for some time after seeing it.  And I thought Henry Cavill did a very good job of portraying Superman.

I didn't care much for The Avengers either.  It had a very shallow and rather unmemorable plot, with a lot of superheroes behaving badly at times.  And Stark acted like an obnoxious smartass most of the time.  To me, everything seems so contrived in the Marvel films I have seen.  I've only seen three, and part of a fourth though.

I've read speculation regarding Batman v Superman: Dawn Of Justice, that Bruce Wayne gets hold of some of the Kryptonian tech that's left on Earth - such as the wreckage of the Genesis Ship, and World Engine - after the events in Man Of Steel, as well as General Zod's body, in order to bolster his abilities to defeat Superman.  I've also heard the story is based in part on Frank Miller's The Dark Knight Returns.


----------



## BAYLOR (May 12, 2015)

Henry Cavill does the look and act the part of Superman.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 17, 2015)

And...trailer 2:

[WARNING: If you are planning to watch this, you might want to avoid this trailer - they give away what could have been a couple of interesting surprises here]


----------



## Mark Ragland (Jul 18, 2015)

I liked this trailer a lot. Can't wait until the movie comes out.

However, I didn't like the looks of the trailer for the movie Suicide Squad. Has anyone seen that one?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 26, 2016)

I'm not seeing any happy reviews of this film.

In this meantime, Sad Ben Afleck is going viral on YouTube:


----------

